# September SCADS



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I need some motivation to get my house done, so I'm throwing this up here a bit early so I have time to plan. I think I'll probably be doing NARBC, so the weekend of the 15-16th is out. Would the 22nd or 23rd work for everyone? 

I'll have the covered patio and covered sidewalk outside the kitchen available for tables for anyone selling, but I only have maybe one spare table to set up so it will be bring your own table. Hmm, better make that bring your own chair too, I have some folding chairs, but depending on how many people are coming, could probably use some extras. We'll be providing food and soda, but byob, and it will be the same $5 charge to help cover food expenses. The shade house will be open, along with the greenhouses hopefully. 

If people could please start letting me know who's coming and what they can bring (chairs, tables, etc), that would be awesome so I can start planning this out. Thanks


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't have any tables or chairs, but you can rent some for cheap. I'm down for what ever, but I wanna recommend a Saturday instead of a Sunday. I wanna be able to stay up late!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in and can bring food etc and kick in for chair rental if needed


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Frogparty I have a 5g If you need it.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in, I would prefer the 22nd (Saturday)
-I can bring food/drinks whatever might be needed.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

a 5g would be very handy. I just wish I was able to escape the lab lately to meet up with froggers and get stuff!!!!! I think I live at work now. Weekends, nights ETC ETC. Bring it to the meet and Ill take it, LOL. Im not missing this one. 

Will have orchid mantis, ghost mantis, vanzo froglet and Patricia subadult if folks are interested


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Saturday it is! I keep forgetting I have to be working by 5 am on Monday lol. I have about 10 chairs, and can probably get another 10 from my Mom, we'll see how many people end up coming before I figure what to do. If anyone can just bring a beach or folding chair that would work well.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm in...got a 6' fold-up table if somebody wants to use half of it and the other half is mine!! Can bring extra chairs if needed also..as far as supplies I'll bring,
Indian almond leaves
32oz deli cups
Vented lids
Petri dishes
Hydroton
Pink Springtails
C.R. dwarf isos
Dwarf white isos
Gold and black hydei
Maybe some frogs...varaderos ,F.G. vents, azureus...


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd like to attend but I can't promise anything yet...


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Sat. sounds great


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Please count me in...thanks.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm 75% sure I'm going to attend but will give a more confident answer in Sept.

I'll provide a list of wants and items for sale later too.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I marked my calendar for 09/22. I would like to attend. 
I also have 4 folding chairs and 2 beach chairs, if needed.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm in! I think I can bring a table if need be and a few chairs.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

If you plan on making the meet on my bday, September 22, there better be cake and lots of beer!  Haha!

-Mike-


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

This sucks! I won't be able to attend this meet. I will be in Florida for my brothers wedding that week. First SCADS that I will miss. Bummer! I can still send some frogs with someone if anyone is interested. I should have some nice pumillio ready around that time and maybe some other things. I will keep you guys posted. I hope all of you guys have a good time!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Well crap, I was just informed the 22nd is the day of Robert's sister's wedding, and she has threatened me with death if I miss it (already missing her bridal shower since it falls on the same day as the Pomona show). She hasn't sent out invites yet, it's a rather last minute wedding, but being as I need to go, and Robert is a groomsman, we'll need to reschedule for another Sat.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Woohoo! I can still go!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, as long as its still a weekend evening I'm thinking I'll be able to attend


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd like to make it.

could have a few odds n ends plant-wise to trade/ sell.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anybody know when this meet is going to happen? How does the 1st or the 8th sound?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

hey bonnie I remember you mentioning about the date change yesterday but I'm still coming! I may be able to bring a few chairs if needed - let me know


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Let me find out this week what's happening with NARBC and I'll post a new date. I still have wires hanging from the patio and the handyman isn't able to start fixing things for two more weeks, so I wanted to avoid the first of the month. It might end up being the beginning of Oct if I do Anaheim.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the end of Sept., early October. Gives me a little more time to grow out some plants and frogs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

phender said:


> I like the end of Sept., early October. Gives me a little more time to grow out some plants and frogs.


That would be the case for me, more time for some tads to grow before I unload them. But, I won't be able to make a late September-early October meet, cause I'll be in WY by then and probably won't make another SCADS meet for a while. Oh well, no biggy, and you guy's better have a great have a great time!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

early october works for me. Just not the end of oct....super busy! Going to see the book of mormon amongst other things


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you guys have a date picked yet?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

How does Sept 29th work for everyone? I had been debating doing Sacramento, but I'm currently kind of worn out on shows heh.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Works for me...hopefully for everybody else....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

works for me


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Early bday presents for me if its happening around then!


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Bonnie, I missed seeing your house for the SCAPE meet. But, I would like to join for this one.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Im in!!! Let me know if Crystal and I should show up early to help you set up...yes I just volunteered you Crystal 

-Yo Mike-y! Whats your fav beer? I'll make sure to bring some since its a week after your bday!

Alex


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I just started a new thread on SCADS. Please check it out. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/86576-scads.html#post765759

Cya all at Bonnie's!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would like to attend as well! Not many froggers in the Ventura area, so I must attend down south.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Do we know what time the meeting is at?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

What time is good for everyone? I'd like to serve dinner around 6.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I should be able to attend. Anytime works for me


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

That time works for me.

Sam Cavoulas


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

That date and time looks good. I'm in.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

It all works for me too!!!!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll set the start time at 5, that way there is still some light out for the people that wanted to look around, food will start going out around 6ish.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the Dendroboard gang and the time is perfect. I will have some very nice Azureus frogs that are about 14 months old for sale. A possible pair. More info later.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking forward to going to my first scads meeting.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm ready! Caiden is already thinking about the " Frog meeting ". Today he told me he had a dream about the " Frog meeting ". I love my boy!
Sam Cavoulas


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

I know there were some schedule changes, so just to confirm the scads meet is on Sept. 29 @ 5 PM?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

stkupprnces said:


> I know there were some schedule changes, so just to confirm the scads meet is on Sept. 29 @ 5 PM?


Yup yup! 

Sam Cavoulas


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

A-W-E-S-O-M-E! FYI...Orchid Show Sept. 29-30 @ South Coast Plaza Village 10 AM. Andy usually attends. CU there!

ocorchidshow.com


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Just heard about this today. Sounds awesome! I'll be there. i can bring a side dish if needed. Let me know. thinking grilled stuffed peppers if you got a grill set up


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I was thinking of grilling up some butterflied chicken, so there should be plenty of room to throw some peppers on


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm still looking to show up. Hopefully I'll see you guys there.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's who I have down as attending or interested in attending, and if you could please let me know how many additional people you'll be bringing so I can plan food and drinks. We'll be doing grilled chicken and steak shish kebabs I think, plus some side dishes and soda, feel free to bring any beer or additional side dishes or deserts you want. We're doing the $5 per person through paypal to help cover food and drinks, and if you could please pay within a few days of the meet so I have time to get a final head count and go shopping, my paypal is [email protected] . I'll be pming everyone my address and phone number about a week before the meet. Please let me know if I should add or subtract your name from the list. Thanks 

SamsonsFrogs
frogparty
KarmaPolice
Erik S
Weene858
rain dart
randfp
Steve88W
JPccusa
Phender
Mikembo
coxdre123
chin_monster
frog dude
dendrothusiast
MrsKermitt2012
morg
stkupprnces
Colleen53
JJhuang
Dane
bsr8129
FrogBoyMike
btcope


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

BonnieLorraine said:


> I was thinking of grilling up some butterflied chicken, so there should be plenty of room to throw some peppers on


ok sounds great


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would like to attend this meet.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Should be able to make it.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

count me down for 2 seats bonnie. Truck is totaled so i gotta find a ride if i don't have one by then. I'll let you know if that changes


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Bonnie,
I'd like to attend if there's still room. I'll paypal right now.
Thanks,
Ruprecht


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm in, paypaling now


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Plenty of room left  I fit about 55 people in the house last month for the SCAPE meeting, and that was with it too warm to really use the yard, this should be a piece of cake.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

payment sent, only my 2nd SCADS but am excited to go.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Paid!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Just found out that my wife's sister will be throwing a bachelorette party that same evening... looks like I'll be hanging with the kids that night. 
Who knew that girl's night out trumped frog night - 

If anyone is interested in Monkey Pods - I have quite a few and can try to make arrangements for some of them to show up to the meet.

If by some chance I can get a baby sitter, I'll give Bonnie a PM.

I am on the lookout for a new pair of froggies...
If you have any proven (or very probable) pairs of Bakhuis, Alanis, Bronze Auratus, Red Galact, or possibly even Purple Atelopus







please let me know.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I would like to attend.


----------



## epiphyte (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks KarmaPolice for linking me to this! I'd definitely be interested in attending.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

payment made.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have many Azureus frogs for sale that range in the age of 14 months to 6 months. I will make a "deal" with you if interested. They are EricM line and I need to make lots of room for my upcoming froglets!! PM me for prices.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Can we update the first post with the set date and time? I was under the impression it was the 22nd until today.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't edit any of my previous posts, the time limit is up. It's Sept 29th, start time of 5, dinner at 6ish, but some people are arriving a bit earlier so you can come before 5 if you want.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie - I'll be there!
I'll send the Paypal $ over today.

I'll post on the SCADS for sale/wanted thread what I'm bringing and buying.

See y'all there!

Also - I think the *405 Freeway* is closing between the 101 and the 10 that day so just be aware of "Carmegeddon 2".


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just got the day off work, so i'll be there.
You can add me to the list, already sent you a payment.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Steve88W said:


> See y'all there!
> 
> Also - I think the *405 Freeway* is closing between the 101 and the 10 that day so just be aware of "Carmegeddon 2".


Last year I worked that day and not a single soul on the I-105 driving to work. Probably the fastest time I ever got there.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

just sent the payment!


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Availability list;

1.1 T. Green sip (proven)
1.1 T. Brazilian Yellowhead (proven)
1.1 P. Klemmeri (proven)
1.1 T. Bakhuis
1.1 T. Oyapock
2.1 D. Leucomelas
1.3? D. Banded Leucomelas
1.0 T. Citronella
1.0 T. Matecho
1.0 T. Inferalanis

Froglets;

Yellowbacks
Azureus
Inferalanis
Brazilian Yellowheads
Dwarf Cobalts
Citronella
Vittatus
F2 Green Sips

If you have any questions or request to bring, please PM me. Thanks!

-Mike-


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Bonnie, are you going to be posting your address up or PM'ing the people who have shown interest? 
Thanks in advance, can't wait.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll be pming the people who have confirmed with me they're coming, still waiting on hearing from a few people.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bonnie, I understand you have a greenhouse that you grow bromeliads in. Do you grow tillandsias too? I am starting to make different projects with tilly's outside of the vivariums I have. I am actually going to Rainforest nursery in Torrance before heading out your way. If anyone else is into tillandsias, please PM me if you are selling plants. Thanks.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

If you haven't RSVP'd and still need my address, please let me know so I can add you to the list. Everyone who had confirmed should have the address now.

Oh, and Colleen, I have a bunch of tillies in the shade house if you're looking for some


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Colleen53 said:


> Bonnie, I understand you have a greenhouse that you grow bromeliads in. Do you grow tillandsias too? I am starting to make different projects with tilly's outside of the vivariums I have. I am actually going to Rainforest nursery in Torrance before heading out your way. If anyone else is into tillandsias, please PM me if you are selling plants. Thanks.


Rainforest nursery?! sounds bad ass! whats it called?.... or is that the name? lol


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.rainforestflora.com/


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> RFI Tillandsia Home


thanks. looks awesome!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks much better in person!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

If you have not rsvp's or paid the $5 for food, please contact me and let me know if you're coming. You can either pay cash at the meet, or my email addy for paypal is [email protected] , I just need to know how much food to buy. Thanks


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

BonnieLorraine said:


> If you haven't RSVP'd and still need my address, please let me know so I can add you to the list. Everyone who had confirmed should have the address now.
> 
> Oh, and Colleen, I have a bunch of tillies in the shade house if you're looking for some


Yes Bonnie, I am interested!! See you tomorrow. Colleen


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

That company is going to be at the orchid show in Costa Mesa. It might be worth the drive out there.



FrogBoyMike said:


> thanks. looks awesome!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, they will be there, I just called them. I was also told they will be bringing their plants that are in bloom or their best specimens, which means big bucks! Save your $ for the barbecue at Bonnie's


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Leaving for Rainforest Flora now and hoping the 5 Fwy will be clear (?) to take down there (405 is closed our way). 

I just want to add I am bringing a few more Azureus that are appox. 6-8 months old and selling for $25.00. Hit me up at Bonnie's if interested. Thanks, Colleen


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for hosting, Bonnie. Your shade house was incredible! Sorry we couldn't stay longer.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

hey guys i could not make it i got some car problems and i spend all of the afternoon trying to get back home.i hope everybody have a great time and to the guys that i supose to buy.i'm sorry but i hope i can buy from you some other time.thanks.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for hosting Bonnie! The food was amazing! I had a great time hanging out with the gang


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Great people, nice conversations, good food - awesome meeting Bonnie. Thank you for hosting.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Got there very late but still had a great first time meeting you all. Thanks for hosting Bonnie. I look forward to the next meet


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie.
My wife and I really enjoyed the food!

Great meet- it was nice meeting with other addicted froggers.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you Bonnie for opening up your home so that we could enjoy ourselves with food, supplies and looking at all the neat stuff you had. Nice to meet some new members too!!

Here are a few pictures we took of the meet and I believe most of the gang.




































just some of the delicious food we had!! The barbeque chicken was superb!!


















Thank you Eric S for the flies and wood, Steve for the monkey pods and containers AND a special that you to Mike for the springtails.

LAST BUT NOT LEAST, HERE IS A GREAT PICTURE OF ? I forgot his name...OOPS!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Bonnie, thanks for a great hosting job..looking forward for the next meet...
Colleen...those first pictures look like something that you would see hanging in the post office or posted on "America's most wanted"!!!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I forgot to post a picture of Bonnie's shade house. I love that brom tree Bonnie!!!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

erik s said:


> Bonnie, thanks for a great hosting job..looking forward for the next meet...
> Colleen...those first pictures look like something that you would see hanging in the post office or posted on "America's most wanted"!!!


Well, some of them DID NOT want their pictures taken, so I suppose maybe a few have some outstanding warrants? I am sure the folks back east would love our weather and fun times here in southern California!!!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I spoke with a few people on Saturday about Microcosm. Here is more info: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/82720-microcosm-2013-a.html


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm glad everyone had a good time, and it was great seeing all the new faces at the meet! Thanks again for the avocados Colleen, my daughter and I are looking forward to some fresh guacamole later this week  And thanks for the name tags JP, they were perfect. Oh, and that's Spike in the picture, wearing some leftover cantaloupe on his face heh. I'm not sure who is hosting the next SCADS, but if you guys want to come here again I would be up for doing this again maybe in the spring.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anybody know how I can get in touch with Mikembo (mike)? I PM him, but he hasn't responded. Many of you are in his area. Appreciate if one of you can get ahold of him and let him know I am trying to get ahold of him. Thanks, Colleen


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Colleen53 said:


> Anybody know how I can get in touch with Mikembo (mike)? I PM him, but he hasn't responded. Many of you are in his area. Appreciate if one of you can get ahold of him and let him know I am trying to get ahold of him. Thanks, Colleen


I have been trying to get him to get some of his LEDs. If you get ahold of him can u let me know too


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Be patient, he's probably just busy. :]


Thanks for hosting Bonnie! Those kabobs were fantastic!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Its easier to reach him through text/call if you have his number


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

A belated thanks for a great time, great company, and great food.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Didn't realize that i was on the "SCADS most wanted" list... Haha!!! Thanks, JJ for the heads up!

Thanks Bonnie for an awesome meet, you made me want to revamp my shade room for my broms!

-Mike-


----------

